# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 08/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật vé máy bay hấp dẫn vừa qua đã làm một số bạn không cầm lòng nổi và đã đặt được cho mình những tấm vé khuyến mãi trong những ngày cuối tháng 7 này. Trong cập nhật hôm nay sẽ là các khuyến mãi khác từ các khách sạn, resort ở Hội An, Đà Lạt, Hà Nội - Vịnh Hạ Long. Điểm đến tuần này chúng mình muốn giới thiệu với các bạn là đất nước Cuba - Viên ngọc bích trên biển Carib. Cuối cùng là hành tour du lịch đến với vùng biển đảo Côn Đảo, Mũi Né và hành trình đi nước ngoài đến Đài Loan và Ai Cập. Đi chơi thôi các bạn ơi! :d

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Hội An Pacific Hotel & Spa, Hội An - “Thư giãn mùa hè”*

Giá: 758.000 VND/ 1 người hoặc 2 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm phòng Superior và ăn sáng buffet tại nhà hàng ChamSử dụng hồ bơi, phòng GYM, internet wifi và Billiards miễn phíSử dụng xe đạp đi dạo miễn phíXem biễu diễn múa Cham tại nhà hàng miễn phíXe đưa đón vào phố cổ và xuống biển miễn phí

Lưu ý:

Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụChương trình áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Imperial Hotel, Hà Nội - “Summer Promotion 2012 - Package Two”*

Giá: 129 USD net/ 1 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại Hà Nội Imperior Hotel, và 01 đêm nghỉ trên tàu du lịch Alova Gold với các loại phòng Deluxe Double/ phòng Twin/ CabinĂn sáng buffet kiểu Mỹ mỗi ngàyĐón và tiễn sân bayĐón và di chuyển bằng xe bus từ Hà Nội đến Hạ Long và ngược lạiKayaking (1 tiếng) trên tàu có dụng cụ câu cá02 chai nước khoáng, trà, cafe và trái cây tươi trong phòng mỗi ngàyHướng dẫn viên và phí vé vào cổng tham quan (theo lịch trình)Các bữa ăn trên tàu: 01 bữa ăn sáng, 02 bữa ăn trưa và 01 bữa ăn tối (theo thực đơn Việt Nam)Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Dalat Edensee Lake Resort & Spa, Đà Lạt - “Kỳ Nghỉ Hè Đáng Nhớ”*

Giá: 4.499.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Mimosa Superior với điểm tâm sángNước uống và trái cây tươi khi nhận phòngĐưa đón sân bay01 buổi ăn tối lãng mạn với nến và rượu Sâm banh01 Voucher trị giá 500.000 VND cho dịch vụ tại nhà hàng hoặc Spa01 suất foot massage 30 phút (Áp dụng cho đặt phòng 3 đêm trở lên)Miễn phí xe đưa đón đến trung tâm thành phố Đà LạtThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 01/06/2012 đến ngày 05/09/2012.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Sandy Beach Non Nước Resort, Đà Nẵng - “Summer Package 2012”*

Giá: 4.800.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm phòng Superior Ocean View với điểm tâm tại nhà hàng AlamandaĐón khách từ sân bay Đà Nẵng1 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tốiGiá đặc biệt dành cho trước và sau trọn gói với 2.000.000 VND/phòng/đêm

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 1/5 - 31/8/2012 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác, phụ thu mùa cao điểm, ngày lễ và cuối tuần)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Cuba - Viên ngọc bích trên biển Caribe*

Cuba là sự hòa quyện tinh tế giữa văn hóa châu Âu, châu Phi và châu Mỹ. Độc đáo của mọi sự độc đáo đó chính là thủ đô La Habana, thành phố này sẽ khiến các bạn ngạc nhiên ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên với hình ảnh những chiếc taxi ba bánh ngộ nghĩnh trên đường phố. Khi đến với thành phố Pinar Del Rio - thủ phủ của nền công nghiệp xì gà với nhãn hiệu Habana nổi tiếng thế giới, các bạn sẽ được tận mắt chứng kiến những người thợ tài hoa làm nên sản phẩm đã thành biểu tượng của đất nước bằng phương pháp hoàn toàn thủ công. Và còn rất nhiều điều hấp dẫn đang chờ các bạn khám phá về đảo quốc hình con cá sấu  :Wink: 


*Greenbriar Country Inn & Suites*

Giá: từ 65 USD

Đ/c: 345 Spring Street, Galena, IL 61036

Nội thất trong phòng đẹp, không gian yên tĩnh. Khách sạn mang đến cho bạn sự thoải mái và đáng yêu.

*Desoto House*

Giá: từ 75 USD

Đ/c: 230 s Main Street, Galena, IL 61036

Nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện, nội thất trang nhã, phòng ốc sạch sẽ, thoáng mát, ở trung tâm, rất thuận tiện cho việc đi lại.

----------

